# Question Concerning Ohio Fishing Regulations



## randallbob (Mar 13, 2011)

I dont understand something in the Ohio regulations concerning the daily limit for walleye at Mosquito. It states the daily limit is 6 fish (singly or in combination). I understand the six fish limit. Thats all the fingers on one hand and one finger on the other. Six fingers total.

The part I dont get is the singly or in combination part. What does that mean? It has never been an issue for me in the past as I am strictly catch and release with bass. I would like to bring home a walleye (providing I catch one) so I need to do it right. I will be fishing with a buddy tomorrow so can we bring home 6 or 12 walleye?

Another question concerning catching walleye There is no minimum size limit for walleye. But, what is the general consensus on the minimum size we should keep? We would like to make sure there is enough meat to be worth keeping the fish. If the fish is too small Ill throw it back to let it get bigger for the next guy. Of course, this all depends on weather we actually catch a walleye. If we dont, then I guess it doesnt matter. Thanks for the feedback.

-Randy


----------



## PolymerStew (Feb 17, 2009)

The regulation is for a limit of 6 fish mixture of walleye, sauger, or saugeye. By singly or in combination they mean it could be 6 walleye OR 6 sauger (examples of singly). Or you could keep 3 walleye and 3 sauger OR 2 walleye, 2 sauger, 2 saugeye OR 5 saugeye and 1 walleye, Etc. (examples of in combination). The limit is for 6 fish total from that group of species. 

Or to put it another way, one person can't keep 6 walleye and 3 sauger because that is 9 fish.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

randallbob said:


> I don&#8217;t understand something in the Ohio regulations concerning the daily limit for walleye at Mosquito. It states the daily limit is 6 fish (singly or in combination). I understand the six fish limit. That&#8217;s all the fingers on one hand and one finger on the other. Six fingers total.
> 
> The part I don&#8217;t get is the singly or in combination part. What does that mean? It has never been an issue for me in the past as I am strictly catch and release with bass. I would like to bring home a walleye (providing I catch one) so I need to do it right. I will be fishing with a buddy tomorrow so can we bring home 6 or 12 walleye?
> 
> ...


The 6 singly or in combination mean you can keep 6 walleye 
OR 6 saugeye
OR 6 saugers 
OR 2 walleye and 2 sauger and 2 saugeye
OR 2 walleye and 4 sauger and 0 saugeye... Any of those 3 species must be 6 or less.....

Usually 15 inches or more are good eaters. Depends on how chunky or skinny...


----------



## randallbob (Mar 13, 2011)

Snakecharmer,

Now I get it! Thanks for the reply. The only thing left to do is catch the fish. Thanks again.

-Randy


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

also, it's a law involving possession. if you have 6 walleye in a cooler in your car (or at home) then technically you have a limit and could not keep anymore. also, this is per person. you and a friend could keep 12 total. I usually only keep 15in fish, BTW


----------



## Tom G (Sep 26, 2004)

you are allowed to have 2 daily limits. 1) at home in your freeze and 2) what you have caught on another day. So a total of 12 eyes


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Tom G said:


> you are allowed to have 2 daily limits. 1) at home in your freeze and 2) what you have caught on another day. So a total of 12 eyes


How did you come up with that?


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Tom G said:


> you are allowed to have 2 daily limits. 1) at home in your freeze and 2) what you have caught on another day. So a total of 12 eyes


we have more than that back at the camper when we go up for a week of fishing. we were told we could have a one day limit for each day we can prove we were up there fishing. but each days catch must be marked with the day it was caught and kept seperate from the other days catch. if we fish 5 days we can have back at the camper 5 limits for each fisherman. you just cant have more than a one days catch in the boat at any given time. so two fisherman can have 12 fish total in the boat. now this is how i understand what i was told by a odnr guy.
sherman


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I say we have a problem if they are snooping around my fridge looking for fish that's bs 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

laynhardwood said:


> I say we have a problem if they are *snooping around my fridge looking for fish *that's bs
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


They usually do that as part of your home inspection for mattress tags!


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Yeah once you introduce a home freezer into the argument things get a little crazy. Unless you're currently under investigation for poaching I wouldn't worry too much about what's in your home freezer.



> They usually do that as part of your home inspection for mattress tags!


----------



## Huz-yak (Jun 3, 2011)

laynhardwood said:


> I say we have a problem if they are snooping around my fridge looking for fish that's bs
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


This has to do with camping. Too easy for someone to get a limit, clean the fish, hide them in the camper/tent, and go right back out to fish for another "limit". The regulations actually state that you need to take the fish to your "permanent residence" before taking more fish even on separate days. So, technically you can only possess one limit while camping... you have to eat it before taking more.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Huz-yak said:


> This has to do with camping. Too easy for someone to get a limit, clean the fish, hide them in the camper/tent, and go right back out to fish for another "limit". The regulations actually state that you need to take the fish to your "permanent residence" before taking more fish even on separate days. So, technically you can only possess one limit while camping... you have to eat it before taking more.


Seems to me I read a post about this on OGF, and I think it was on the Lake Erie thread. A guy got busted for having multiple limits of walleye in his rental cabin freezer. Just like you said, they have to be at your permanent residence. A technicality to beware of if you're camping or renting a cabin.


----------

